# Corner Block Height



## PapaGeek (Jun 14, 2010)

We just installed new hardwood floors in our family room. We have decided to change all of the baseboards to stained oak and use plinth blocks and corner moldings. Our baseboards are about 3 1/2 inches in height and the plinth and corner moldings are about 6 inches high.

Running the baseboard up to a 6 inch plinth block will look OK, but the corners, especially the outside corners might look ridiculously high.

What is the proper height for the cornet blocks? Our first thought was to have them about 1/2 inch above the baseboards! Is there a proper height?

If we do cut the corner blocks to a smaller height, should the plinth blocks be cut to the same height?

Thanks in advance for all comments.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Basically it's what's esthetically pleasing to the individual.

The point of the block is to highlight the area, make it stand out from the rest of the plane. I've worked with blocks that are 2" wider than the casing or BB, in general on the majority of doors and windows the block is anywhere from a 1/2" to an inch wider than the casing or BB.

Most Lumb yds carry prefab blocks with a few different rosette styles, you'll likely get a wider range from a Wood smith shop. You can have custom blocks made or you could make them yourself. As long as you have a TS or Miter box and a router. 

I bought some nice CNC'd Clamshells from our local WS, cut and routed out my own blocks then glued the clamshells into them. My customer lurved the heck out of them as a dressing to the sill and aprons on her new winds.

If you're looking for historic reproductions then the price will jump, many profiles over 75 yrs old don't have existing cutters and may require sending an existing profile for a set of knives.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

PapaGeek said:


> We just installed new hardwood floors in our family room. We have decided to change all of the baseboards to stained oak and use plinth blocks and corner moldings. Our baseboards are about 3 1/2 inches in height and the plinth and corner moldings are about 6 inches high.
> 
> Running the baseboard up to a 6 inch plinth block will look OK, but the corners, especially the outside corners might look ridiculously high.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I only use the plinth blocks at the casing for doorways & not at regular corners. I just run the base around the corner as you normally would.


----------



## PapaGeek (Jun 14, 2010)

My thanks for the answers.

We did some additional on-line research and found the following page:

http://www.vintagewoodworks.com/cornerposts.html

Per Vintage Woodworks, "Prior to installation, we recommend shortening the bottom so that 1/2" or less of the square portion is visible above your Baseboard."

That is basically our first thought, glad to see it in print!

Again, thanks for the replies!


----------

